# Completed AMT Mr. Spock



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the Mr. Spock I have been working on for about 3 weeks. I never had one back in the day so I picked this up when they repopped it. I was always a big original Trek fan and Spock was my favorite character so it was a fun model to do.



















Bob K.


----------



## F1Racer (Oct 11, 2010)

That is completely logical !


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great job!!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...nice work! Didn't want the Tricorder?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

BrianM said:


> ...nice work! Didn't want the Tricorder?


I FORGOT THE TRICORDER!!! It is out on my bench so I guess I will have to take the pics over again in the next few days. And thanks for the comments.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent work, looks awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! I'd like to see someone build Spock wearing the uniform from The Cage.

Is this an entry for the Monster Hobbies Build a Monster Contest?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bob,IMOP that looks Fantastic job you did on Spock and the Snakes:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob - you nailed this one! - fantastic build and paint-up. I had this kit as a kid and could never get the snakes to go together!.. has the re-issue solved this or is there still seams and gaps to fill on there heads??


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Bob - you nailed this one! - fantastic build and paint-up. I had this kit as a kid and could never get the snakes to go together!.. has the re-issue solved this or is there still seams and gaps to fill on there heads??


I don't think I had any real problem with the snakes. I used liquid glue and actually don't recall using any putty at all or if I did very little. I did use the dremel to try and sculpt the scales on the skin across the joints down the center of the bodies. I hardly did it perfectly but I did get something that looked better than a smooth joint marring the surface. Overall assembly was fairly smooth with little puttying needed.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!! I love the painting on the snakes, also!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Bob!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Great paint! I particularly like the job you did on the snakes.

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

It's pretty hard for a modeler to put his personal stamp on Spock, since the details of his uniform were so well established. And yet your shading of Spock's shirt makes him look dramatic and therefore he stands out from the crowd. Well done, rk!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice job! I really like the snakes. I thought the kit fit pretty well too. I have mine built but not painted. Getting the tricorder on now will be tricky unless you can pop his head loose.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Very nice job! I really like the snakes. I thought the kit fit pretty well too. I have mine built but not painted. Getting the tricorder on now will be tricky unless you can pop his head loose.


I thought about that quite early in the build. I just snipped one of the straps right next to the tricorder and will glue it back after I get it in place and then touch up the joint with paint. It should hardly be noticeable if it is noticeable at all.

And thanks everyone for the kind comments. Hardly anyone comes to the house and sees my models on the shelf so this is where I look for accolades! Or the couple of contests I get to each year but even there you rarely have a one on one about your models.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

you are always welcome to bring one by to my shop if you are out and about one day. I like to see peoples kits up close. I sell models all day but rarely get to see them built!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice work. I've built this kit. It's tough to get right, especially the snakes and these look great! Good overall paint scheme!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Beautiful! This is a kit that I've been working at off and on for the past couple of weekends between a couple of other builds; your build is inspiring me to pay more attention to it! Thanks! :wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks again gentlemen. I have a synopsis of how I did the painting in another thread in the Modeling Forum under the subject airbrushing or dry brushing. The most difficult thing for me was deciding on how to do the snakes. I knew I wanted green but not just a plain green. After I had them fairly well completed in the primary green I decided to pick a Freak Flex yellow green and using my Badger Velocity Renegade with its' extremely fine nozzle, I just kind of started applying the diamond pattern. My wife initially didn't care for the first couple of diamonds I showed her. But I continued and when I had them all done she agreed it worked out nicely. I then gave it an overall green wash and medium green dry brushing. Ultimately I was rather pleased with how they turned out. I think I am going to paint a very thin Tamiya clear yellow over the eyes and brush some Future inside the mouths and on the tongues. I also need to attach that tricorder! Again, thanks and now I want to see the other completed Spocks you guys are working on.

Bob K.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellet paint job, really like what you did with the snakes! :thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice job rkoenn, and a very good response about drybrushing/spraying on teh other thread. You are exactly right in that it is ultimetley what the builder sees as appropriate.
A credit to the hobby, to be sure!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool! Nice airbrush work on the snake.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Fun! I like the snakes... and the base... and the whole darned shootin' match.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I added the tricorder and did a couple of other minor final things and he is now ready for the shelf. And again, thanks for the comments gentlemen.










Bob K.


----------

